# Catfish still biting, get out there!



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

They are still biting (FM area), frogs are still out too. We got about 10-12 in the last too days, all over 5 pounds.

Keep fishing, you will be missing it in the winter (at least those who river fish)


----------

